# Are my marimo balls healthy? pls help!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

1.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8704002721/in/photostream
2.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8704001599/in/photostream
theres the picture urmm are they still healthy?? its bugging me!! pls help! are they still healthy?


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well from looking at the pictures they seem fine to me...i am wondering why you think they are not healthy? is it because they have debris on them? if so that just happens all you have to do it rinse them out in a little treated water and dust of the debris

--Angel


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

squeekee35 said:


> well from looking at the pictures they seem fine to me...i am wondering why you think they are not healthy? is it because they have debris on them? if so that just happens all you have to do it rinse them out in a little treated water and dust of the debris
> 
> --Angel


nope not at the debris from looking at it , it looks like its a lighter or paler green when in light and when i place it on the dim light (slightly dark light), it was very green so i think are they still fine?


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

Your marimo balls look shaggier and spikier than mine. Odd. Not saying it's a bad thing.


----------

